# Abu 6000 level wind sticking.?.?



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 6000 and the level wind gets stuck on one side until either you push it back over or just keep reeling and eventually it'll go. Like its having trouble "catching" to go back the other way. Can anyone help on how to fix this? 
Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Open it up. There is a lil pawl in there that rides on the worm gear. Replace it. Sometimes academy has it.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Open it up. There is a lil pawl in there that rides on the worm gear. Replace it. Sometimes academy has it.


Thanks!!
That little bitty double sharp sided deal that rides the worm gear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

FishBurd27 said:


> Thanks!!
> That little bitty double sharp sided deal that rides the worm gear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

also check that the worm is not chipped or missing chrome on the end that is sticking


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you are in a pinch sometimes you can take it(the pawl) out and turn it around so that the other side is running first and it will stop problem for a while.but make sure and check worm gear for a nick/ burr , i use my thumbnail and run it through the groove one way and turn it around and run it the other way to check it


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*They are Right!*

Replace pawl, check worm gear for wear/damage and replace if necessary. A bad worm gear will damage a new pawl in short order. If that doesn't fix the problem (it does in 90%+ of the cases) the only other part that fails in the levelwind system is the white plastic gear in the side opposite of the crank. Academy, FTU or Dad's will have the part locally. Best price is on EBAY on the Internet. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

there is not a plastic gear on the worm in an Abu it is metal and part of the worm assembly. I have every part you could need for that reel in stock call me and i will fix you up. If it moves and sticks only on one spot usually bad spot on worm.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Allan is right. If it runs fine on most of the travel, but sticks in one spot it's normally the worm gear. I've had to replace a couple on my reels. It's an easy fix. Shucks, if you want to even upgrade to a worm gear with bearings it's not that much more. On a couple of mine I replaced the worm gear with one that has two bearings, and I replaced the cog gear with one that has a bearing. It sure makes them smooth casting. It takes a bit more maintenance, especially if you fish salt water, because of the extra bearings. To me it is worth the extra effort though for the smoothness, and longer casting.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*No*

I'm talking about the nylon gear that drives the brass gear on the end of the worm gear. If a tooth or a few teeth break off it will "skip" or stop turning the worm gear.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Some of that is over my head lol. Big thanks guys. Fixing to go buy a couple parts and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

